# More questions



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

What does it mean when it says "she has earned her dry leg" ? Or first leg? 

TIA,
Anne


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

Since no one has answered, I can give you my uneducated explanation! This is a show term. I don't show and am a little ignorant...but I have a doeling that I bought this summer who had "earned her dry leg". It means she won a class at an ADGA sanctioned show(?). A "dry" leg means the doe is dry as in not milking. Our breeder said she can earn one "dry" leg and needs to earn three "legs" total to become a champion but the other two legs must be while she is freshened. I too don't understand all of the terms...GCH is Grand Champion but I don't know how they earn that. SGCH(?)...something Grand Champion...don't know the "S". And I don't know what "Permanent" Championship means either. I'm still learning!


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you. I appreciate you taking the time to answer my question. If anyone has something to add that would be great. Thanks again Susie.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Anne: Susie is correct when she says a dry leg is earned by a young doe who has not yet freshened. A doe need to earn three legs to become a permanant champion, two of these in milk. This is then recorded on her papers. In order for a doe to earn her "leg" she needs to win best of breed, for which she gets a GCH ribbon. The second best doe of breed earns reserve champion. If the doe who beats her has already won her 3 legs, the RCH earns a restricted leg, which is the same as a dry leg. A goat can only have one restricted leg toward her championship. Hope this helps. We should be having our club show in Big Timber, MT in June. If you are still in the area then, come join us and things will then be easier for you to understand. Kathie


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

To further confuse you......
The dry leg can only be earned up to a two yr. old. Meaning= she can only show as a Jr. Doe until she is two, after that she has to freshen to show again.



> In order for a doe to earn her "leg" she needs to win best of breed, for which she gets a GCH ribbon. The second best doe of breed earns reserve champion. If the doe who beats her has already won her 3 legs, the RCH earns a restricted leg, which is the same as a dry leg. A goat can only have one restricted leg toward her championship.


1. A Jr. GCH win is considered a restricted leg. A GCH win is official IF there are 10 of her breed shown in the breed sanction. Best of breed is usually won in a Champion Challenge class. (CC is made up of permanent champions-with the CH already on their papers) These does challenge the GCH of the day for Best of Breed.
2. A Sr. RGCH win only counts...1.If the GCH is already a CH before she comes into the ring AND there are 20 or more of her breed shown (excluding CC class entries) AND the doe DOESN'T have an official Jr. GCH win.
3. If the doe goes on to win Best In Show and there were not enough does in her breed to make 10(unofficial) AND there are two breeds Official (10) then this leg counts as a full leg toward her CH status.

SGCH= Superior Genetics Grand Champion= doe has the merits to make her a Superior Genetics doe,has made her *m on milk test and has won 3 (official) GCH wins.

I've probably missed something here....but, this is the gest.
Kaye


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

Ladies Thank You!!! I didn't ask this next question sooner because my internet was down. But . . . Can a doe earn her "legs" freshened or do they needto have one dry? Is there a book or something that has all the details that I could read? I would really like to show goats, but I would like to know more before I jump in.

Thanks again,
Anne


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, my Saanen doe Bonnie was never shown till she was four and on her 4th freshening, she earned all 3 legs as a milker, even though it took us 2 years because of a lack of saanens in our area, to make the 10 min needed. Lucked out at the last show where they aop'd and let the sables show with the saanens and that gave us 17 ! aop stands for all other purebred, and in your area they will do that to whatever breed there's only a few of that regularly show, say maybe toggs and sables? 

Susie, I like the "something grand champion" : ) it fits!


----------



## goatmom (Oct 26, 2007)

Anne -if you are an ADGA member you should have received a 'guide book' -rules are in there..BUT, Kaye's summary is excellent -much less cryptic than the guide book and much easier to read without high powered glasses-LOL


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Anne - If you haven't yet done so, get all your Nubian does registered into your own name. At the same time, you can join ADGA and register your herd name and tattoo. You'll want these anyway when your first kids are born. Then, if you're still in your current location in June, let me know and our goat club will send you entry forms for our show. We have a nice group who shows there and I can help show you the ropes. The show is in Big Timber.


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

Man! I must be some kind of impatient . . . My guide book came in the mail today  so now I have some reading to do. Goatmom, I now understand what you meant by high powered glasses. This will certainly make my eyes tired (even w/ bifocals) so it should help me sleep. lol

Kathie - I sent in my registration transfers last Saturday. Now I just need to register my herd name and order the tattoo letters and I should be set for a while.

I am so excited - I need to get off here and start reading - and supper. Thanks so much everyone I really appreciate your help with all of this - there is so much to learn.

Thanks again,
Anne


----------



## Country-Brooks Farm (Jan 21, 2008)

On that "restricted leg":
At a show this past year, i showed two alpine jr. does and neither of them had their jr. leg. One of them got grand champion and received her jr. leg. Then, the other doe received reserve grand champion. Since they can only receive one leg as a jr., does that mean that the reserve grand champion got her jr. leg(restricted), or can only senior does competing against does that have all three legs earn a restricted leg??

Cody


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry Cody, Kaye's rules only work in senior milkers. You get confirmation from ADGA on all legs received, and can also ask for a show wins report on any of your goats. That way you dont' have to guess. Vicki


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry...there are no(per say) restricted legs in Jr.s . Only 1 GCH *or* Best in show counts. A doeling can win 50 Jr. GCH wins...but only 1 counts. The Reserve GCH only gets the rosette, every time, no leg.

A Jr. leg is called a restricted leg. As is any does earning GCH in a restricted show....4-H, Youth, any show that is listed as restricted to youth only, Nubians only, State Exhibitors only...you get where I'm going. Any restrictions and it's a restricted leg. ALL Open shows mean just that...it's open to anyone, unrestricted.
Kaye


----------

